# Homart 600 gas water heat system



## miker1977 (Apr 14, 2017)

I just got the home recently. I'd like to turn off the heater for the warm months. A few radiators leak and I need to reseat those connections. It's a gas heater with water filled radiators. Anyone know how to turn off the heater safely/ how to restart it? Anyone know how to drain the system so I can fix the radiators? Refill and restart the system?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 14, 2017)

Have you removed the door to see if it has a standard valve with with a knob you can turn to on ,off and pilot.?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 14, 2017)

It appears to be a J-box on the right side of the unit. Does it have a switch there? just turn it off. Make sure that it is not also supplying you with hot water via a coil or separate zone, which will also turn off when you shut it.

if you do shut the power, you will also want to make sure the gas is off, as Neal mentioned. If you have an on/off/pilot valve, you simply move it to the "off" position. There may also be a gas shut-off valve behind the unit. The handle for that is usually brightly colored. If you are unsure, post a pic with the front plate of the unit removed, and a pic of the other side of the unit.


----------

